# Cassava Pone



## NetCooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Here a very caribbean dish called cassava pone very delicious. Try it and let me know how  you liked it

2 lb Sweet cassava 
1 mature coconut 
½ tsp Grated nutmeg 
5–6 Drops vanilla essence 
6 oz Raw cane sugar 
1 pt Soy milk

1. Peel and grate the cassava and coconut. 
2. Combine in a bowl the freshly grated nutmeg, vanilla essence and sugar. 
3. Stir in the soy milk to form a soft thick batter. 
4. Pour the mixture into a well-greased baking dish and bake in a preheated moderate oven at 180º for 1 to 11/4 hours or until set. 
Serves 6


----------



## Dina (Aug 11, 2007)

This one is similar to the Filipino Cassava Cake I make.  Have you tried buying the grated cassava?  It's found in the frozen section in Filipino stores.


----------



## NetCooker (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Dina, I will try the subsitute grated casava as this maybe easier to scource. I will try it out to ensure it maintianis the taste then I will probally change the recipe to include either. OH by the way what is the difference though between this caribbean recipe {Casava Pone} and the Filipino Casava Cake. It would be interesting to know.

Thanks


----------



## Anau (Aug 16, 2007)

NetCooker said:
			
		

> Thanks Dina, I will try the subsitute grated casava as this maybe easier to scource. I will try it out to ensure it maintianis the taste then I will probally change the recipe to include either. OH by the way what is the difference though between this caribbean recipe {Casava Pone} and the Filipino Casava Cake. It would be interesting to know.
> 
> Thanks


 
Going by my personal recipe for cassava cake, the only difference is coconut milk is used instead of soy and there's an egg or two to add structure.  Also, we use young coconut meat (makapuno) instead of grated coconut.

According to my grandmother, fresh grated cassava is better but I can't tell the diff.


----------

